# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Pravila Rodine rasprodaje

## puntica

Ako niste nikada bili na Rodinoj rasprodaji, a imate puuuuno pitanja, ili nedoumica...pripremile smo novi tekst za vas, u kojemu smo pokušale sažeti sve što morate znati kada dolazite na Rasprodaju, pogotovo kao prodavatelji/ce.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=283&Show=2928

sva dodatna pitanja možete postaviti ovdje ili na mail rasprodaja@roda.hr  :Smile:

----------


## Willow

super  :Smile: 

meni još uvijek bode u oči ova rečenica:
_"Poželjno je na traku napisati koliko artikl ima dijelova (ako ima više od jednog, npr. gornji i donji dio pidžame) te eventualno veličinu."

_U zadnje vrijeme puno prodavatelja ne piše veličine pa to dodatno oduzima vrijeme volonterima, a možda se nešto ne proda baš zato što završi na "pogrešnom" odjelu.


moj prijedlog :D
*Na traku obavezno napišite veličinu te ako artikl ima više od jednog djela, koliko artikl ima dijelova (npr. 2 dijela za gornji i donji dio pidžame).*

----------


## puntica

> super 
> 
> meni još uvijek bode u oči ova rečenica:
> _"Poželjno je na traku napisati koliko artikl ima dijelova (ako ima više od jednog, npr. gornji i donji dio pidžame) te eventualno veličinu."
> 
> _U zadnje vrijeme puno prodavatelja ne piše veličine pa to dodatno oduzima vrijeme volonterima, a možda se nešto ne proda baš zato što završi na "pogrešnom" odjelu.
> 
> 
> moj prijedlog :D
> *Na traku obavezno napišite veličinu te ako artikl ima više od jednog djela, koliko artikl ima dijelova (npr. 2 dijela za gornji i donji dio pidžame).*


hvala ti na pametnom prijedlogu willow
stvarno je naporno tražiti na robici oznaku za veličinu, pogotovo ako je etiketa malo isprana pa se ne može nigdje naći taj podatak  :Unsure: 
zato je puuuuuuno bolje kad se broj napiše na pik traku i kartončić. onda nema zabune  :Grin:

----------


## superx

Pa baš sam i ja primjetila prošli put kod razvrstavanja da nema veličina pa smo onako odoka određivali, šteta vjerojatno je bilo i krivih procjena.

----------


## Lucas

pitanjce:

kako obilježiti cijenu i veličinu na šlapicama/cipelama/tenisicama? tj, gdje staviti?
i kako ih spojiti (da zavežem žnjirance skupa ili?, šta sa šlapama na čičak? )

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Traku sa cijenom, veličinom i šifrom zalijepi unutar cipelica.
Možeš ih spojiti nekom špagom ili nečim, a ako nemaš čime, riješit će to cure na primopredaji.  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas

ok, thanx...

ma nisam znala jel da stavim unutra - ako će netko isprobavati da se ne odlijepi....

----------


## maxi

> pitanjce:
> 
> kako obilježiti cijenu i veličinu na šlapicama/cipelama/tenisicama? tj, gdje staviti?
> i kako ih spojiti (da zavežem žnjirance skupa ili?, šta sa šlapama na čičak? )


na jednu zalijepi pik traku unutra, na drugu izvana, možeš na džon. ako se ne prodaju barem će na jednoj biti oznaka za povrat.
kupi najtanje plastične šelnice i s njima spoji kroz rupicu ili slično. jeftine su a čvršće su od splinti i volonterke imaju manje posla  :Saint:

----------


## mala-vila

imam ja pitanje- da li primate bodice s kratkim i bez rukava na zimskoj? meni je to kao potkošulja, ali ne znam kako vi gledate na to

----------


## evey

> imam ja pitanje- da li primate bodice s kratkim i bez rukava na zimskoj? meni je to kao potkošulja, ali ne znam kako vi gledate na to


I mene ovo zanima.

----------


## Willow

dosad su se primali  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

ja ososbno primim bodice kratkih rukava, jer su puno cesci nego oni s dguim rukavima

----------


## cjepidlaka

cure, onda se koristi pik traka ili ne? Jer se spominju samo špaga i barkodovi u mailu, a u uputama točke 4 piše da se lijepi traka (Roba se označava tzv. krep-trakom koju možete kupiti u bilo kojoj prodavaonici boja, lakova i sličnih potrepština. Cijena trake je oko 10,00 kn, a postoji nekoliko debljina trake (debljina trake, u ovom slučaju, nije bitna). 
Traka se reže na komade duljine oko 10 cm, a na traku se kemijskom olovkom ili vodootpornim flomasterom upisuje vaša šifra i cijena pojedinog artikla (slika lijevo). OPREZ – savjetujemo vam da traku označite prije lijepljenja na odjeću kako ne bi došlo do oštećenja (preslikavanja) na odjeći.

Također, da li je obavezna špaga ili mogu npr. one plastične trakice koje se ne mogu otvorit kad se jednom zatvore (ne znam kako se zovu)?

----------


## spajalica

Ide i barkod i pik traka,
barkod mozete pricvrstiti i sa spagom, trakicom, okruglom splintom (tako se to zove), bilo cim da se ne odvezuje i ne pada

----------


## rossa

Pitanje - kad se dobije obavijest o tome kad treba doći na velesajam i predati robu?

----------


## spajalica

rossa, ne kuzim?
pa dobila si mail ako si dobila sifru, u njemu pise. 
javi se na pp da rjesimo taj problem.

----------


## puntica

> rossa, ne kuzim?
> pa dobila si mail ako si dobila sifru, u njemu pise. 
> javi se na pp da rjesimo taj problem.


ma ona je volonterka
rossa, stvari doneseš sa sobom kad dođeš volontirat, ne?

----------


## rossa

> ma ona je volonterka
> rossa, stvari doneseš sa sobom kad dođeš volontirat, ne?


može. tko pita ne skita. čist račun, duga ljubav i td

----------


## puntica

VAŽNO!!!
Rasprodaja se seli iz pavilijona 7a u *pavilijon 6*. Ulazi se s *ulaza JUG*, i ide ravno. 6. pavilijon je odmah s desne strane (zapravo je točno iza pavilijona 7a gdje smo inače bili)

Molim vas da obavijestite sve koje znate da će doći.

Nadam se da nitko neće zalutati

Ispričavamo se na promjeni u zadnji čas, ali i mi smo danas saznale  :Sad:

----------


## superx

Parkiramo sa rodinim akreditcijama gdje i inaće??

----------


## puntica

da

----------

